# More BS in the US



## BubiSparks (15/4/17)

US Navy Bans Vaping On Ships...

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/navy-bans-vaping-ships-explosions-burns-46802444

They should then consider banning laptops, cellphones and anything else that uses Li-Ion power...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (15/4/17)

These figures don't make any sense: 12 injury-causing incidents in just 8 months. The US has some 9 million vapers. In the ten years or so since vaping started, there have been something like 120 cases of injury-causing battery explosions or fires reported in the media. Yet the navy has had 12 cases in 8 months?!? I would imagine that a vanishingly small percentage of American vapers are active US navy ship personnel. How is it possible that this tiny percentage suffers as many vaping accidents as the rest of the US populace combined?

It seems to me that either public cases are vastly under-reported, or navy cases equally over-reported. It's doubtful that the navy is over-reporting, the military tends to be very punctilious about such things as it affects their insurance and medical cover for service personnel, their safety record on ships, etc. That leaves us with the uncomfortable conclusion that the reported cases of vape explosions/fires in the media are just the tip of the iceberg. Unless there is some factor or combination of factors that makes vape explosions/fires more likely on board ship?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (15/4/17)

RichJB said:


> These figures don't make any sense: 12 injury-causing incidents in just 8 months. The US has some 9 million vapers. In the ten years or so since vaping started, there have been something like 120 cases of injury-causing battery explosions or fires reported in the media. Yet the navy has had 12 cases in 8 months?!? I would imagine that a vanishingly small percentage of American vapers are active US navy ship personnel. How is it possible that this tiny percentage suffers as many vaping accidents as the rest of the US populace combined?
> 
> It seems to me that either public cases are vastly under-reported, or navy cases equally over-reported. It's doubtful that the navy is over-reporting, the military tends to be very punctilious about such things as it affects their insurance and medical cover for service personnel, their safety record on ships, etc. That leaves us with the uncomfortable conclusion that the reported cases of vape explosions/fires in the media are just the tip of the iceberg. Unless there is some factor or combination of factors that makes vape explosions/fires more likely on board ship?


The American Armed Forces have always had a large number of tobacco users and service members were given cigarettes during WW2 I think to develop future customers as much as a patriotic gesture.Maybe I am just overly suspicious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/4/17)

Not just the US either. I think most Allied troops in WW2 were either issued with cigarettes or could get them very cheaply. My mom lived through the Blitz in London and remembered Allied troops of all nations dishing out smokes to civilians they met.


----------



## kev mac (20/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Not just the US either. I think most Allied troops in WW2 were either issued with cigarettes or could get them very cheaply. My mom lived through the Blitz in London and remembered Allied troops of all nations dishing out smokes to civilians they met.


The writing is on the wall ,my govt.is in bed with big tobacco and Pharm because the law makers make themselves richer by supporting them.It is the same all over unfortunately.


----------



## Spydro (20/4/17)

Unless you have actually served in the US Navy on it's ships, you have little clue about the real dangers on those ships, or the number of lives lost on them even in peacetime that never get picked up by social media. Ships seriously injure and kill people, don't pay any attention to what uniform they are wearing. Freak accidents caused by not following strict procedures; sailors not doing their job to the letter; sailors in key roles that were suffering from a drunk or high on drugs; even some that were intentionally caused. Add equipment on board that can kill you in a heart beat, and the equipment designed to kill people, etc. I lost several of my navy buddies on ships and a land base when I served from the mid 60's that were killed by some of the above reasons (not by the Vietcong).


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/4/17)

RichJB said:


> Not just the US either. I think most Allied troops in WW2 were either issued with cigarettes or could get them very cheaply. My mom lived through the Blitz in London and remembered Allied troops of all nations dishing out smokes to civilians they met.



Don't forget the amphetamines.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (20/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Unless you have actually served in the US Navy on it's ships, you have little clue about the real dangers on those ships, or the number of lives lost on them even in peacetime that never get picked up by social media. Ships seriously injure and kill people, don't pay any attention to what uniform they are wearing. Freak accidents caused by not following strict procedures; sailors not doing their job to the letter; sailors in key roles that were suffering from a drunk or high on drugs; even some that were intentionally caused. Add equipment on board that can kill you in a heart beat, and the equipment designed to kill people, etc. I lost several of my navy buddies on ships and a land base when I served from the mid 60's that were killed by some of the above reasons (not by the Vietcong).


Okay, so you, who is aware of the many dangers - and we are as well - we just don't picture it the same as someone who has been standing on these warmachines, surrounded by ammunition and guns, etc. _ Why are cigarettes allowed then? :? To fuel a soldier? "_" more like make him retarded for battle - why take away the function of a soldier's lungs?????????
Pearl Harbour etc. was real, but it was so long ago, it's told to us as a story- I thought modern technology and all that makes living life on the ocean a bit more pleasant? Now they can't use lithium iron batteries because of MECH MODS EXPLODING? The answer is: Regulated Mods; PERIOD.


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/4/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Okay, so you, who is aware of the many dangers - and we are as well - we just don't picture it the same as someone who has been standing on these warmachines, surrounded by ammunition and guns, etc. _ Why are cigarettes allowed then? :? To fuel a soldier? "_" more like make him retarded for battle - why take away the function of a soldier's lungs?????????
> Pearl Harbour etc. was real, but it was so long ago, it's told to us as a story- I thought modern technology and all that makes living life on the ocean a bit more pleasant? Now they can't use lithium iron batteries because of MECH MODS EXPLODING? The answer is: Regulated Mods; PERIOD.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

